# Blessed Kennels inVestaburg Michigan



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I am not familiar with their kennel. so i looked at their website. Sorry I couldn't find any real information on their website such as AKC registered names go their dogs, only call names, which isn't very helpful. They also don't appear to have an address for their kennel. For me I would want more information. Also do they do anything with their dogs other than breed? For example do they do agility, hunt/field, or conformation? i couldn't really find any details on their site.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know this place personally, but I'd run the other way. Based on their site, there are too many red flags:

Large number of breeding dogs.
Many litters a year.
Multiple litters sired by the same on-site stud.
They hock NuVet.
Health guarantee is conditional on giving NuVet (and thus a kickback to the breeder).
No information about the dogs beyond names.
No pedigree information.
No information about competition or goals.
They claim "champion bloodlines" but don't discuss titling their own dogs.
No discussion whatsoever of health testing and clearances.
Dogs don't look like they have great structure in many of the photos.
They allow you to make a deposit via paypal without even talking to you.
It might just be that they have bad photos and their website makes them look worse than they are, so I'm happy to walk back my first impression if I find out I'm wrong about anything. However, I'm not going to hold my breath in the meantime.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I would look elsewhere. There are a number of red flags. No mention of clearances, and no registered names to check clearances. No pedigree information, and they don't appear to do anything with their dogs. The breeding of too many different breeds. Most reputable breeders breed only one or two different breeds. They require the use of nuvet supplements for their guarantee. The PayPal button is a turn off for me, as are the bible quotes, and I an Christian.

I think you can do much better with a reputable breeder that does the core 4 clearances. OFA hip and elbow clearances after 24mths, heart done by cardiologist after 12 mths, and CERF eye clearances done by an ophthalmologist yearly. Hopefully some other members can recommend a reputable breeder in your area


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I had to google because I had no clue where Vestaburg is...  

Your best bet is contacting somebody through the Mid-Michigan Golden Retriever Club for a referral. Our History - Mid-Michigan Golden Retriever Club

Especially read the guidelines that they have on their puppy announcement page. 

They don't update their website very often, so you will have to email or call somebody for info, but they would the best bet for locating a good breeder in your area.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I would so find another breeder... Yikes..


----------



## cbryab (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks all for your input....very helpful.


----------



## Amy L (Jan 8, 2015)

This "breeder" is bad news. I personally volunteer for animal rescue who took in two of their dogs (Goldens) that they shucked off to the local shelter due to GENETIC flaws. The flaw here was a painful eye disorder called Entropion. The 3 month old puppy was blind in one eye and has required 2 surgeries, the 1 year old also required surgery to correct this painful condition. The 1 year old was completely unsocialized, extremely fearful of everything, and did not even know how to eat food from a bowl. I wish there was more (legally) that could be done to shut breeders like this down.


----------



## Pizzabar (May 22, 2015)

Yes, am familiar with this kennel. I bought one or should say rescued one of her dogs two years ago. She runs a puppy mill and dogs live in horrible conditions. My puppy was very sick from parasites, am sure from the conditions in which they lived. There are no socialization skills with these pups, all together in a barn. I tried to report her and no one seems to care...even AKC! My pup has turned out to be a great dog, little bullheaded but a beautiful, loving dog...it took a lot of work but was worth it! Someone needs to get this place cleaned up. The inside of the house is no better than the barn-FILTHY! There is clutter and garbage all around the exterior of the house, too. No wonder she ships these dogs and offers to meet customers half way...no one should live like this and neither should those dogs!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Wow~~ I just went and counted- 38 puppies since Mar1.
wow.


----------



## Pizzabar (May 22, 2015)

Yes, 38 Golden puppies, then there are still Labs, Rat Terriers and Ratschi's...all living in disgusting conditions...my daughter-in-law and grandchildren were with me when I bought Riley...they saw it all, too! Was in December and the only straw for the animals for warmth was for the puppies, the rest of them were living in muddy cow like stanchions! She says she is a Christian lady...maybe she believes that, but let me tell you no Christian would ever subject animals to something like that unless they have a screw loose!


----------



## Concerned (May 27, 2015)

This kennel does not allow puppies to be picked up on site instead they meet new families off site 'to prevent parvo' per 2 of my clients who wanted me to train puppies from this kennel. They allow no one to see their facilities or the puppy's mother. One puppy came to our training kennel with severe coccidiosis. It had watery stool and was shaking from a fever. It pooped in it's crate next to the food and laid in it - usually a sign of a puppy which has been raised in its own feces. Parents do not have any health clearances because 'the breeder says clearances are too expensive'. 

It is much wiser to purchase from members of an AKC sanctioned breed club such as Fort Detroit Golden Retriever Club of Michigan or Marsh Banks GRC or Mid Michigan GRC, these clubs only allow reputable breeders and provide accountability for members.


----------



## forgop (May 26, 2015)

Ouch-only $52k for a couple months of "work". Who woulda thunk that being a back yard breeder was a six figure income? 

Probably a great side "job" for someone on disability with all that unreported income.


----------



## spacecoastbill (Nov 5, 2017)

Well, looks like I got our puppy from here. I got her through puppyspot and they had a no puppy mill promise.

I only found out the name of this place when our puppy arrived. Her pedigree is very long and traces back to europe.

She has been very responsive with any questions I have had, and our puppy is growing and learning fast....


----------



## Chinner120 (Jul 17, 2018)

*Best Dog I've Ever Owned!*

I'm not sure about everyone else's experience but we purchased a male golden in May 2017 and he is the most amazing dog ever! Not only is he the most handsome dog (our vet asked for the breeder info after meeting him wanting one for her adult daughter!) his personality is perfect. He is super athletic outside but a huge cuddly baby inside. He is the sweetest dog EVER! I would recommend this breeder no problem!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Chinner120 said:


> I'm not sure about everyone else's experience but we purchased a male golden in May 2017 and he is the most amazing dog ever! Not only is he the most handsome dog (our vet asked for the breeder info after meeting him wanting one for her adult daughter!) his personality is perfect. He is super athletic outside but a huge cuddly baby inside. He is the sweetest dog EVER! I would recommend this breeder no problem!


Glad you are happy with your dog, every dog deserves to be loved and cared for. This breeder might have satisfied you, but she does not breed to best practices. Her girl Aurora has ZERO health clearances. Aurora's pedigree is largely nothing- Pedigree: Aurora Borealis XV and not even all the dogs are known behind her. Her boy- Cyrus- basically the same on the strength of pedigree, which is sorely lacking- at least though he does have hip and elbow clearances...Pedigree: Sir Cyrus The Great
Eva - zero health clearances ... it's just your basic back yard less-than type breeder, anyone reading who is considering should also seriously consider health insurance for their puppy if they buy from this place.


----------



## spacecoastbill (Nov 5, 2017)

Chinner120 said:


> I'm not sure about everyone else's experience but we purchased a male golden in May 2017 and he is the most amazing dog ever! Not only is he the most handsome dog (our vet asked for the breeder info after meeting him wanting one for her adult daughter!) his personality is perfect. He is super athletic outside but a huge cuddly baby inside. He is the sweetest dog EVER! I would recommend this breeder no problem!




What I can tell you is my puppy, and her siblings (We have a Facebook group) were never socialized, and after being born were left in a barn with many other dogs and no human contact.

No health clearances, and a nasty case of Giardia.

Dew claws not removed like most breeders do at a few days old...

These pups are afraid and very submissive..to the point of peeing while cowering.

This is a backyard breeder puppy mill. Nothing more. It needs to be shut down.


----------



## spacecoastbill (Nov 5, 2017)

Chinner120 said:


> I'm not sure about everyone else's experience but we purchased a male golden in May 2017 and he is the most amazing dog ever! Not only is he the most handsome dog (our vet asked for the breeder info after meeting him wanting one for her adult daughter!) his personality is perfect. He is super athletic outside but a huge cuddly baby inside. He is the sweetest dog EVER! I would recommend this breeder no problem!




Very first post and you found this thread? Some coincidence.


----------

